# Is he show/breeding quality?



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

I finally managed to get a good photo of my new Halfmoon flaring. It looks like to me his fins are a bit overextended, but i could be wrong. Please let me know. Even if he isint show quality he's still gorgeous to me. 
View attachment 72258


Edit: my the way sorry for the random bubbles >_> darn bubbles


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Where did you get him? I think the Blue on the end of his fin is bad?


----------



## Hijae (Nov 21, 2012)

yes


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm learning on faults and deformities, more experienced breeders correct me if I'm wrong.. He's a beautiful pet betta, not much on breeding, though. His anal fin seems a bit long, and his ventrals need to be fuller and longer. His caudel's edging needs to be more round and not ruffled. I think his topline needs a little work but otherwise he's great.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am still learning too. I think the lines on the fins are supposed to be different.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

No. I don't think he's show quality..
His anal is too long
Looks to have a rough topline near the head
Dorsal should be more broad
The edges if his caudal should be smoother
He should have even branching
I would like to see bigger ventrals
There is stair stepping on the dorsal which is a fault
His color isn't clean
I would like to see a better picture if his caudal edges to make sure that they are clean, sharp and the rays are long enough


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Not a bad fish and workable. In the shows we don't often see good bicolors so a little work and you could have a good line. first thing to catch my eye is that anal being too long. But.. it is level so you are a good way there. It has nice shape and with some selective breeding you have that worked out. 

The dorsal has the short first ray that is typical. Work on getting that longer in the generations to come. Dorsal has nice shape but it needs to be fuller and more branched. Look for females or offspring that have branching in their dorsal rays and go forward with those.

Tail has good solid 180 spread and branched well. The first rays appear to be fairly long so his edges are not bad. Don't compromise on the females there or you will lose it. With the flip in the tail not sure about the length.. but if the anal was shorter t he fish would have better balance.

Color is very good.. but needs cleaned up a bit. That blue bleeding into the tail needs to go as does that blueish band in the tail and the white in the anal. Top line is pretty good and he is in good condition. There are some slight bumps in that top line but that could be condition or nutrition. He could use a little more weight before breeding. Definitely watch the young for good top lines.

And for a show fish those ventrals curling could cost him depending on the competition. But for breeding just watch water quality and fry should be fine. I suspect he got into some high kh/ph as the dorsal is a tad curled too. And if you look real close at the lower tail branching.. right where that first split comes.. you can see some bending. Again I suspect some water quality issues. Need good calcium levels to have strong fins. Betta finnage very sensitive to water parameters. And they are like the rings of a tree giving witness to periods of good and bad water.

For a breeder he is nice and worth working with.. 

Not a perfect fish.. but not a bad one to work with. Much more what we want to see in this section. Good luck with him!!


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow thanks for your replies, from what im seeing, if i can find a decent blue colored female i could breed this summer. 

So it all depends, and its confusing, i cant tell if he's orange or red, it all depends on the lighting with him.. 

I bought him from a pet store that has breeders sell to it. So im not quite sure from exactly who i got it then. 
But otherwise, he's amazing. Im thinking of naming him something like Louis Vuitton, i dont know. But here are a few more photos. 

View attachment 72284


View attachment 72288


View attachment 72289


View attachment 72291


View attachment 72292


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

The patterned classes are a bit different than the solids. Often an excellent pattern will win out over the better formed fish with poor pattern. You have a good start on the color. he needs some work.. but in a few generations you could have some very excellent fish. That is what being a breeder is. Many get luck crossing two fish they get on AB.. then have problems taking the line forward. They are not true breeders.

See if you can find a nice bicolored female and you will keep your pattern better. If you can't then a very nice solid blue or steel. Look for where he is weak.. a longer first dorsal ray. Now with the other pics I can see hit top first ray is shorter than the bottom one.. so look for long straight rays on the outside of the tail. You can't change everything all at once.. but don't lose what you have. Sloping anals are a real pain to get rid of.. so really look for the female to be fairly level there and ideally she will not have that anal long but in proportion to her other fins. So if you get a good level anal and longer first tail rays.. and she has the spike on the dorsal.. still a good cross but you work on that dorsal in the next cross. This cross will be about improving the edges.


----------



## Hijae (Nov 21, 2012)

Man I really like this color but you need a good and solid female for this one.


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help, i think ill breed this summer while i have time after my trip to california after my senior graduation. Ill be scouring aquabid for the time being . I'll definatley be asking more questions, but probably in the breeding section from now on. Its nice to know he's a start in my adventures in creating a line. 
Once again, thank you so much.


----------



## Hijae (Nov 21, 2012)

good luck and all the best.


----------

